

I'm going to teach binary math to third graders tomorrow - hammerbrostime
http://www.garlikov.com/Soc_Meth.html

======
hammerbrostime
I first read this article about ten years ago, and now I have my own daughter
in third grade. I'm going to her class to do this same workshop. I can't wait!

